# Recommend a full face helmet



## stevefo (Nov 25, 2006)

I am looking for a full face helmet that is lightweight and breathes well for under $100

I was looking at Pro-Tec and Bell Ballistic


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fox Rampage, it costs 99-120


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

tons of fullfaces, with the exception of most TLD helmets can be found for under 100 on ebay
i got my 661 pro bravo (not the carbon model) for 79. my friend got the carbon model for 129 on there just recently.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sorry, can't really recommend one as I'm looking myself... but on top of the list for me at the moment is the Azonic Fury. 
I've been searching out first-hand opinions on it, and they seem to be good, and the price is the best part for me.

Was also looking a bit at the specialized deviant (I usually cringe at buying a specialized product, just a personal thing, take no offense, I'm really not that biased), but not only are they a bit pricey, but I heard they are super super hard and not padded much, although ventilation was good.

wish I could afford a D2, but still looking at the Fury... Hoping it's as much of a deal as their Outlaw wheelset, haha, and it's cheaper than the exact same AXO and 661 versions, so makes you wonder how 661 and AXO can charge more for it
curious to hear what everyone else here has to say.


----------



## backwoodser (Jul 21, 2005)

Giro Remedy. Good fit, air flow, style and price.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Azonic fury, I got mine for $60 on jensonusa.com, it has plenty of padding, and has saved me from many hospital visits.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

giro remedy for sure...


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

remedy.i just got a D2 carbon,but i circumstances at the time allowed me to get it.the remedy was on top of my list originally.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Remedy.
Actually, ive not used any other FF helmet for a long enough time to compare, but the Remedy is an all around great (and cheap) helmet. I dont see why you should need anything more.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Azonic Fury*

I pickd up an Azonic Fury a month ago, and I love it. It has already saved my face, but unfortunately it took a nice digger to spur me to get a full face. The price was unbeatable, $49, if the shop had two I would have got two of em.

It is nicely padded, gets a little hot, but it is a full face, what do you expect.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

not to jack your thread, but...

.... How is the sizing on the remedy? I am thinking about buying one... and I am not sure how they will actually fit... can some of the remedy owners measure your heads and tell me what size helmet you are wearing? please?


----------



## evannever (Jun 28, 2005)

Specialized Deviant


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

I just got mysef a D2 a few weeks ago......but whe i was searchig for helmets I tried the Remedy and it fits great and is not heavy at all.....I would choose a giro all the way over a Azonic. Even when the giro makes your head look like a pumpkin


----------



## backwoodser (Jul 21, 2005)

23" (cir.) melon here and the Med. Remedy fits perfect.


----------



## evannever (Jun 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> nooooooooooooo


?? Why Not ??

Admitedly: The Deviant is not a real DH helmet, but its alot lighter than one too. Its a light FR, all mountain lid that breathes VERY well and can be worn all day long. If it fits well, it wont move around and is very comfortable. Specialized marketed it as a light full face with good breathability ...which it is.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

backwoodser said:


> 23" (cir.) melon here and the Med. Remedy fits perfect.


Cool, I have a 22.5.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

How do you guys size up your full-face helmets?


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Check out moto helmets. I bought a One Industries Kombat and it fits better for me than any of the mtb specific helmets. They just seem so cheesy to me. Close to the same price too, no reason to cheap out on your melon.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Man.

It amazes me that no one's recommended the Belistic yet. It's an awesome helmet. Light, strong, cheap, looks good, comfortable, and breathable. Personally I don't like the shape of the Remedy much.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Giro Remedy easily

Protection
Fit
Venting
looks

in that order:thumbsup:


----------



## frogger (Nov 6, 2006)

I highly recommend a Specialized Deviant (I now have the carbon one). I've had and wrecked TL D2 composite, TL D2 Carbon, Fox Tracer, Giro Remedy and of all the helmets the Deviant is by far the lightest, most comfortable and provides amazing ventilation and visibility. :thumbsup: 

The fact that some thinks is not strong enough is nonsense. It as strong, if not stronger than any TL helmet. If anything it's designed to better dissapate forces in a crash, exactly what a helmet should do! :madman: 

Do not be tempted to buy a helmet more expensive than what you can afford to easily replace because when you have a serious crash you need to replace the helmet. Way too many guys spend $$$ on carbon Troy Lee's, have crashes and then keep on wearing them because it was so expensive to buy. Not really a situation you want to be in as another crash on that damaged helmet might result in serious injury.:nono:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Frogger show pix, Ive thought of this as an lighter option to the Remedy, but I do think the Rem is more impact resitant other who have both have said the same but for lighter days then the Deviant is high on my list as a better option than the Zen:eekster:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Frogger show pix, Ive thought of this as an lighter option to the Remedy, but I do think the Rem is more impact resitant other who have both have said the same but for lighter days then the Deviant is high on my list as a better option than the Zen:eekster:


I like my Deviant... its really the same design as a Bellistic etc.. but it has an xc type fit system (as well as fit by padding), and is very well ventilated. The cheek padding is removable, I plan on replacing it with lighter padding that doesn't compress around my face so much for lighter days. This makes it cool and comfortable compared to most other ff helmets.

I think if its really hot out a traditional ff helmet can do more harm than good if you get overheated and it makes your riding sloppy...


----------



## Timekiller (Jun 15, 2006)

I had a pro-tec ace spade.... I didn't really like the padding, it was too firm. It also cracked easy. I just ordered a Giro Remedy.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> sorry, can't really recommend one as I'm looking myself... but on top of the list for me at the moment is the Azonic Fury.
> I've been searching out first-hand opinions on it, and they seem to be good, and the price is the best part for me.
> 
> Was also looking a bit at the specialized deviant (I usually cringe at buying a specialized product, just a personal thing, take no offense, I'm really not that biased), but not only are they a bit pricey, but I heard they are super super hard and not padded much, although ventilation was good.
> ...


+1 for the fury. i just picked one up (strike) myself, and it's a great helmet. only gripe is the strap feels like throttling me from time to time.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

go for remedy. light,ventilated well designed and killer looks.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

some comments on the 07 deviant, used one a lot the past several months and 06 remedy, which I wore last year.

Giros are for oval heads, I'm at the upper end of the medium measurement and it fits me well, my head is definatly more oval than round.

The deviant is a different kind of full face, no padding takes some getting used to. The lack of padding allows it to be lower profile, but it is harsher on the head when you use it. It's easy to keep clean since the liner and pads are removable but the velcros come off the helmet, as has the trim around the face opening, and the paint is coming off too.

My chick couldn't stand the fit of the deviant, was okay with the remedy, and is happiest with her bell bellistic she got for $50, and it's light. Her head is round.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Dont waste your money on a Pryme FF... I didnt but I got it from an amigo  I myself am getting a 661 07 carbon soonish maybe


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Mwehahaha said:


> not to jack your thread, but...
> 
> .... How is the sizing on the remedy? I am thinking about buying one... and I am not sure how they will actually fit... can some of the remedy owners measure your heads and tell me what size helmet you are wearing? please?


the Remedy fits big and looks even bigger
I have a 61cm head and am wearing the L. It could fit *a little* bit better, but probably the best fit I have found
great venting, with good breathing for climbs

Pricepoint has a few 06's left pretty cheap too


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a pro rider pro DH/FR/BMX ff helmet. Its nice, its light and has alot of ventilation, but I want something that fits my head better. I'd totaly reccomend it, as long as it fits well.


----------



## NE FreeRide (Mar 6, 2007)

just bought a deviant should I be worried about freeriding safety


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

+1 for the bellistic great lid,just cut the mesh vents in the front and your good to go.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

NE FreeRide said:


> just bought a deviant should I be worried about freeriding safety


no, worrying about safety when freeriding takes all the fun out of it  .

the padding that some helmets have, and the deviant is lacking, shouldn't effect it's ability to save your skull. You're just going to feel impacts a little more, your brain is going to get tossed around no matter what.


----------



## stevefo (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.:thumbsup: 

I just ordered a BELL BELLISTIC HELMET 07 Flat Black 
Should get it by Friday.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

Let us know how it works out. I just picked up a Deviant for light riding days. We'll see how it does.


----------



## stevefo (Nov 25, 2006)

Ahhhhhh Man !!! I tried on my helmet and it is so tight I think I broke the cartlige in my ears I measured my head before and and ordered the Bell Belistic 07' flat black medium. Now I have to return it to JensonUSA for a large.:madman:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

stevefo said:


> Ahhhhhh Man !!! I tried on my helmet and it is so tight I think I broke the cartlige in my ears I measured my head before and and ordered the Bell Belistic 07' flat black medium. Now I have to return it to JensonUSA for a large.:madman:


Sorry bro to hear it didnt fit, hence why I get nervy buying helmets online.. I bought the 661 full carbon, which fits not too bad. Wanted a TLD Carbon, but no way was I going to splash for that without trying one on....

Some helmets just dont fit my scone, such as Bell Helmets, there mtb, road nor Moto X helmets fit my scone, I must be a freak... Knew that already though


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

i love my remedy. i use it for both skiing and biking but it still breathes very well. i used to have a specialized deviant and didnt like it much. the chin strap sucked b/c it was placed in a weird place and choked me. the retension system is xc style so it was very finecky and broke every other time i put the helmet on. go with a giro remedy!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone try a THE One? 

I've been using a Remedy for the past two seasons, like it well enough but...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

what about that Dainese Raptor? expensive, but just curious... I think I'd go TLD at that point, but just something else to look at on the market I guess.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

frogger said:


> The fact that some thinks is not strong enough is nonsense. It as strong, if not stronger than any TL helmet. If anything it's designed to better dissapate forces in a crash, exactly what a helmet should do! :madman:


Not really, there is no soft padding and the impact gets tranfered t your head. I've seen a Deviant offer pretty bad concussions in crashes that weren't that bad. All that happened to the helmet was just some paint chips, no cracks, the impact just trandferd to his head


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

frogger said:


> I highly recommend a Specialized Deviant (I now have the carbon one). I've had and wrecked TL D2 composite, TL D2 Carbon, Fox Tracer, Giro Remedy and of all the helmets the Deviant is by far the lightest, most comfortable and provides amazing ventilation and visibility. :thumbsup:
> 
> The fact that some thinks is not strong enough is nonsense. It as strong, if not stronger than any TL helmet. If anything it's designed to better dissapate forces in a crash, exactly what a helmet should do! :madman:


wow, what kind of advertisement blinded you?


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

You don't mess with Troy Lee helmets! They are Expensive but the best.

I still can't undersand when I see people riding 5-6K DH bikes and wearing Giros, Azonics or other low-end helmets.


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

Is the quality of the helmet really a determining factor between getting a concussion/coma/dying and not? One example I'm thinking of and while I don't know all the details, I thought that what I do know speaks for itself was a bicyle accident in my area where two people were waiting at a stop light when a 77 year old man loses control of his car and plows right into them. They're both waiting at the light, get hit by the car that veers off course. What bothers me the most is that one is a girl and one is a guy, both get hit by the car and fly into the air, the girl ends up in the hospital and is eventually taken off life support in which she dies. The man on the otherhand survives. The "cause of death" for the girl was "blunt force trauma to the head". 

So now I'm thinking, if both the girl and the guy survive and are more likely than not wearing different brand helmets, how likely is it for the girl to have died from possibly having a cheap helmet?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Mongiafer said:


> You don't mess with Troy Lee helmets! They are Expensive but the best.
> 
> I still can't undersand when I see people riding 5-6K DH bikes and wearing Giros, Azonics or other low-end helmets.


and the troy lee,is better than the giro remedy because why.

oh yeah i forgot the troy lee is more exspensive so it must be better,the only reason troy lee is exspensive is your paying for brand and the fact he possibley dont make as many helmets as giro,so the cost of producing is higher.


----------



## Camronz (Mar 13, 2007)

Whatever you get I recommend the seat belt buckle strap. Its nice to just "clip" and helmet comes right off. Especially riding up and down the mountain. I hated messing with the strap kind.

I bought a Vigor Vamoose II off Ebay. Still lots of them there. 110 dollar helmet and I got it for 26 bucks. Pretty nice..breaths good and its got the buckle.


----------



## shady (Dec 5, 2006)

Get a specialized deviant the extra 40 is well worth it, it vents well and it's light


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/gearbox/motorcycle_helmet_review/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

remedy for 89 bucks at beyondbikes


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

stevefo said:


> Ahhhhhh Man !!! I tried on my helmet and it is so tight I think I broke the cartlige in my ears I measured my head before and and ordered the Bell Belistic 07' flat black medium. Now I have to return it to JensonUSA for a large.:madman:


Hey stevefo,

I'm just about to pull the trigger in a Medium Bell Bellistic from Jenson but your experience makes me wonder if I should order the large. My head measures 57 1/2 cm and they list the Medium as 56 - 58cm. How is the large workin' out for ya?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

remedyis on sale for 80 buck at jenson


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

It's funny how this thread keeps skipping three months then getting resurrected.


----------

